
Show HN: An open source R package to add depth of field to images - tylermw
http://www.tylermw.com/portrait-mode-data/
======
tylermw
Author here! This is part of a series where I describe the development of an R
package I've been developing for mapping and visualization:

Show HN: A raytracer to shade, plot, and 3D print topographic maps in R, part
4 [http://www.tylermw.com/3d-printing-
rayshader/](http://www.tylermw.com/3d-printing-rayshader/)

Show HN: A raytracer to shade and visualize topographic maps in R, part 3
[http://www.tylermw.com/3d-maps-with-
rayshader/](http://www.tylermw.com/3d-maps-with-rayshader/)

Show HN: A raytracer to shade topographic maps in R, Part 2
[http://www.tylermw.com/making-beautiful-maps/](http://www.tylermw.com/making-
beautiful-maps/)

Show HN: A raytracer to shade topographic maps in R
[http://tylermw.com/throwing-shade/](http://tylermw.com/throwing-shade/)

------
radiowave
This is impressive, and I hope you'll forgive my rather pedantic comment, but
it seems to me you've got the terminology the wrong way around. What you've
got here is a process for _reducing_ depth of field, not adding it. In the
rendered examples which are labeled on the left, "No depth of field", I'd call
that: "Infinite depth of field".

Though of course looking at the pictures makes the intended meaning clear in
any case.

~~~
tylermw
Pedantic comments on the internet? Never... :)

